# Finale gets a permanent price drop!



## Composer 2021 (Sep 2, 2022)

Exciting news from MakeMusic: The price of Finale is permanently being drastically reduced. List price is $300 instead of $600 and upgrade is $100 instead of $150. Very glad MM went this route instead of a subscription model!









Special Announcement Regarding Finale Pricing - Finale


As the Finale Summer Sale comes to a close, we are excited to share an important announcement regarding the future pricing of Finale.




www.finalemusic.com


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Exciting news from MakeMusic: The price of Finale is permanently being drastically reduced. List price is $300 instead of $600 and upgrade is $100 instead of $150. Very glad MM went this route instead of a subscription model!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is great to here - still think this is the best engraving program there is. Maybe it is because I am used to it. If they could team up and do expression maps like Dorico and throw in a piano roll I would be happy LOL


----------



## Composer 2021 (Sep 2, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> that is great to here - still think this is the best engraving program there is. Maybe it is because I am used to it. If they could team up and do expression maps like Dorico and throw in a piano roll I would be happy LOL


My thought exactly. Add an actual dark mode to the wishlist.


----------



## signalpath (Sep 5, 2022)

Sneak Preview: Power Up With Plug-Ins in Finale v27.3 - Finale


Plug In with Finale v27.3 using the first ever set of plug-ins included in a Finale update, no need to download separately!




www.finalemusic.com


----------



## benwiggy (Sep 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> that is great to here - still think this is the best engraving program there is. Maybe it is because I am used to it. If they could team up and do expression maps like Dorico and throw in a piano roll I would be happy LOL


Yes, if they could just add expression maps and a piano roll,
Collision Avoidance and Vertical Justification
Automatic Secondary Beam breaking
Decent beaming by default without having to run plug-ins
Improved spacing of voices/layers
Fixing/improvements to Linked Parts
not having to mess around with 'real' whole rests and fermatas
Massive interface overhaul
fixes to decade-old bugs
...


----------

